# ford jublee will not go into 1st and 3rd



## cullomt (Jan 1, 2014)

I removed the top cover to install new starter switch and now the tractor will not go into 1st and 3rd the gears will slightly grind but will not fully engage i have it apart twice but couldn't find anything oblivious wrong.


----------

